# ビル掃除



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
Author was talking about the times when he was just an assistant and still had to work to pay bills.
家賃が8千だからホンと食えないのね。しょうがないから、*ビル掃除*のアルバイトみたいなのを併用しながら、残りの時間で自分の作品を描いていたのね。
I was wondering what exactly *ビル掃除 *means?
*

*

Is possible to deduce which of these services by *ビル掃除 *or *ビル掃除* comprise all these functions?
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

ビル掃除＝（高層）ビルディングの掃除　 

ビル＝bldg.=building

It includes both the window cleaning from outside of a （tall） building and the inside floor clearning.
The former would include the danger allowance or danger pay, whereas you can get less money with floor clearning, I guess.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Solatidobermanさん、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> 家賃が8千だからホンと食えないのね。しょうがないから、*ビル掃除*のアルバイトみたいなのを併用しながら、残りの時間で自分の作品を描いていたのね。
> I was wondering what exactly *ビル掃除 *means?



While window cleaning is possible, I would assume that it means vacuuming, cleaning restrooms, and so forth.  Cleaning the windows of a tall building requires special training.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

I imagine he would try to specify it if it was windows cleaning. 
日本人はもともと遠慮しているけど、外でビルを掃除するのはなんかカッコいそうじゃないか😅 Gengoさん、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Kenshiromusou said:


> I imagine he would try to specify it if it was windows cleaning.


I agree with you. * (edit: ---> I disagree with you. Or I'm thinking in a different way. Anyway, your interpretation makes sense. I think he was doing the window cleaning.)*

The wider definition of ビル掃除 and the tight definition of ビル掃除 might be different.
And I think the author was probably talking about window cleaning in this context.

There are three reasons:
One is that the author was able to earn more money in a shorter time because window cleaning includes the danger pay.
The second reason is that the author would have described his part-time job as ”掃除のバイト", not "ビル掃除のアルバイト," if he was vacuuming or cleaning restrooms.
The third reason is that I myself thought it was the window cleaning of a tall building from outside when I read the sentence. However, I had to change it to a wider definition, mainly because of the figure you quoted.

If you want to specify the "fact" about what "ビル掃除" means in this context, however, you have to ask the author himself.
Who knows except himself?

By the way, in #2, I misunderstood that you had just confused ビル掃除 as "the bill-cleaning" not "building cleaning."


----------



## gengo

I would be very surprised if people who clean the windows of tall buildings are part-time workers.  It is a very specialized job that requires a lot of training.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I agree with you.
> The wider definition of ビル掃除 and the tight definition of ビル掃除 might be different.
> And I think the author was probably talking about window cleaning in this context.
> 
> There are three reasons:
> One is that the author was able to earn more money in a shorter time because window cleaning includes the danger pay.
> The second reason is that the author would have described his part-time job as ”掃除のバイト", not "ビル掃除のアルバイト," if he was vacuuming or cleaning restrooms.
> The third reason is that I myself thought it was the window cleaning of a tall building from outside when I read the sentence. However, I had to change it to a wider definition, mainly because of the figure you quoted.
> 
> If you want to specify the "fact" about what "ビル掃除" means in this context, however, you have to ask the author himself.
> Who knows except himself?
> 
> By the way, in #2, I misunderstood that you had just confused ビル掃除 as "the bill-cleaning" not "building cleaning."


My friend,  please excuse my shitty English.  I tried to say I think Author's job was internal cleaning. Despite you Japanese are always modest,  external window cleaning seems risky and a bit heroic. So, I guess author would let US to know he did that dangerous job with his words. Since He used "generic" words for cleaning, without specify the type,  I imagined he was working with simple internal cleaning.  But aside from my brainless terms,  I understand what you imagined. External window cleaning looks much more profitable. Gengoさん said it‘s kinda of skilled job. I had no idea. Thank you very much. You too,  Gengoさん.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Jobs


At least in Japan, it seems that a beginner also has a chance to get 10,000 yen in 6-7 hours for *ビル掃除*のアルバイトみたいなの.
And it seems to be implied that the beginner will be able to wipe the tall building windows in the end.
The information above doesn't deny #7, either.
And Kenshiromusou's interpretation would be correct because the author didn't work that much time to be able to wipe the tall building windows.


Anyway, ask HIM!
 ("Him" means the author himself.)
He should have mentioned his part-time job as "高層ビルの窓清掃のバイト" if he really did it.

I'd like to edit #6 from "I agree with you" to "I disagree with you." or something like that.
Thanks.


----------



## KLAUSED

gengo said:


> I would be very surprised if people who clean the windows of tall buildings are part-time workers.  It is a very specialized job that requires a lot of training.


Google "高層ビル窓清掃 バイト" or "高層ビル窓拭き バイト” and you'll be very surprised 😉


----------

